# How to close a bank account if you don't live in Spain



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone know how you can close your bank account in Spain if you no longer live there? My mother used to have a place with her husband 20 years ago in Majorca. They had a joint bank account. Her husband died 4 years ago. The flat had been sold 2 years earlier and my mother hasn't visited Spain since about 2009. The bank account has now automatically reverted to my mother but she has no card or PIN so cannot access it. She is too old and ill to possibly travel. We sent a letter( in Spanish) requesting information but have received no reply. Any idea what we should do? I should add that she doesn't speak Spanish but I do. Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Which bank is it?

You might need to make a few phone calls to their customer services, as emails and letters often remain unanswered. Get the name and direct line of the person you speak to, and if they can't resolve the problem straight away, arrange a time for you to call back. Then just keep pestering them until it's sorted.


----------

